# Mane HELP



## oh vair oh (Mar 27, 2012)

First off, you know you can fold the front part of his pad so that it fits shorter and doesn't cover his butt so much... Secondly, what kind of bit/headstall is that? I believe I have never seen something like that in my entire life.

If his mane is long enough, I would just brush it down and put a slinky on it to keep it flat. It's hard to tell how long it is from these pics...

EDIT: Wait, isn't the curb chain supposed to go UNDER his chin? Is that why I'm confused? >.>


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes it is I let my Mom tack him up... She put it on wrong...Lol


----------



## PaintedShanty (Dec 28, 2011)

If you're doing English-type jumping, and it is long enough for hunter braids (3-5 inches depending on how proficient you are at braiding), I'd go ahead and braid it. Otherwise I'd roach it again and braid the forelock.

If you're doing a western jumping event at a local gymkhana/playday what you do to your horse's mane doesn't usually matter - you can leave it loose, band it or braid it, whatever floats your boat.

And just a safety note: The chain over your horse's nose appears to be a curb chain (since your bit has shanks) and should be attached under the chin instead of over the nose. Also, it is safer to run the tie-down strap under the breast collar as it greatly reduces the chances of your horse getting a front leg caught up and causing an accident. Also, it looks as though both your tie-down and bridle would be more effective if they were shortened a couple holes from where they are in the picture. And it's generally not a good idea to hook your reins over the saddle horn, as the horse can seriously ruin its mouth if it pulls down.

EDIT: Just saw your follow-up post - glad to see you usually attach the curb chain correctly!


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I would let it grow out.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I"m not sure about the mane but the bridle & bit in the first pictures is way wrong. You are using the curb chain as a, what, dropped nose band? Even if so it should not be resting on the nostrils. There should be a curb strap or chain. The tie down is wrong too. I know you didn't ask about that but it is too wrong to go unmentioned.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm with Natasha. And all I have to say on that is your horse is a SAINT for putting up with that.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes, that tack is ALL wrong.

And NO! Do not roach it! He doesn't have the neck for it...at all...


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Can someone please tell me what the point of that 'tie-down' would be??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

WesternBella said:


> Can someone please tell me what the point of that 'tie-down' would be??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Decoration. It's purple and matches the outfit...Duh!


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

WesternBella said:


> Can someone please tell me what the point of that 'tie-down' would be??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


With how long it is, absolutely nothing. Maybe its a 'look' thing?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, you may not have been aware that your tack was put on all wrong, but it is.

The chain that you have attached to the bit and across his nose, you need to completely trash that thing. Because that is a curb bit, it will need a curb strap to go underneath his jaw. Also, judging from how the bit is hanging in his mouth, the entire bridle will need to be taken up a hole or two. The bit should be touching the corners of his mouth when hanging straight.

The tie down is attached all kinds of wrong, so you might as well just take it off of him because it's serving no purpose as it is.

You might want to read through this thread, it may help you out a bit.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/properly-fitting-western-tack-108591/

Also, it appears that your saddle may be too wide for him, it is sitting down really low on his withers. You can fix it temporarily by adding another or a thicker pad under the saddle, but you really should try to find a saddle that fits him better. Also, the saddle should be centered on the saddle pad, with the same amount of pad sticking out the front and the back. It would probably be much more comfortable for him, too, if you would scoot the saddle back about 3 inches so that it's not sitting directly on his shoulders.

As for your original question, I would let his mane grow out. Like others have said, he really doesn't have a good enough neck to pull off the roached look.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Please do some research about how to properly put your bridle, bit, and curbstrap or chain on. I know it can be hard you buy the stuff and there are hardly any instructions on how to use them properly. You don't want to cause your horse any pain or injury. I would not roach it, I really think only horses with super thick mane look well in that style. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Rule #1 when posting pics to ask a question, check and double check the content, because you will get advice on whatever mistakes are shown, whether you want it or not.

You have two choices, try and keep people on target, or vet your own pics.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Okay, you may not have been aware that your tack was put on all wrong, but it is.
> 
> The chain that you have attached to the bit and across his nose, you need to completely trash that thing. Because that is a curb bit, it will need a curb strap to go underneath his jaw. Also, judging from how the bit is hanging in his mouth, the entire bridle will need to be taken up a hole or two. The bit should be touching the corners of his mouth when hanging straight.
> 
> ...


 
Your horse may be a saint for putting up with that, but this post is also pretty "saintly", giving all the best information and nothing else. Just the facts, Ma'am. Love it!


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

I just typed up a while big paragraph..and I lost it when I went to post, thanks alot HF.

Anyways, I was gonna say that I'm glad we have a site like this so we can point out dangerous things that could have resulted badly.

I hope you take away from this OP, because the advice will be very helpful to you. Also, I (VERY MUCH) reccomend you check out the thread by smrobs, extremely helpful.

I know your intentions were the best & you probably didn't know any better.

PS: I've heard MTG works wonders??? There's a thread here somewhere! I would suggest a little trim & a lot of TLC 

All the best for you & your horse,
Bella


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> Your horse may be a saint for putting up with that, but this post is also pretty "saintly", giving all the best information and nothing else. Just the facts, Ma'am. Love it!


Yup WTG smrobs:thumbsup:


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

I would really love it if all you would stop. I got it the tack is bad. OK!. Let it go. If it wasn't for me he would be dog food.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

"rescuing" a horse is not a "get out of jail free" card when you get called out on dangerous (and yes how you had his tack on was _extremely_ dangerous not only to him but to you if he would have freaked out). There is some good advice that was given. I suggest you read it and the links provided.


----------



## PaintedShanty (Dec 28, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> "rescuing" a horse is not a "get out of jail free" card when you get called out on dangerous (and yes how you had his tack on was _extremely_ dangerous not only to him but to you if he would have freaked out). There is some good advice that was given. I suggest you read it and the links provided.


If she didn't listen when I posted it (minus the saddle fit issue - I don't know enough about that to even begin to judge fit from pictures) on the first page, I doubt she'll listen now.

Though apparently is at least was her non-horsey mother who bridled up the horse, so the initial mistake is more forgivable, but she should've changed it before she mounted.


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

I know i should have but i didn't. He doesn't wear it like that when i ride him.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Well when a majority of these posts started there were two threads, which look like have been combined. When I posted the first time, there were no posts from you as it was a completely different thread.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

In any case, several people did point it out, so it is perhaps time to just let it "sink in". 
Are there any ideas for improving the look of the mane? Some one said have the horse wear a "sleezy" and that would make the mane sit down on one side. Is that true?

Also, off topic a bit, but is it looked down upon for a hrose to have its' mane split; i.e. part of it go left part go right? I heard that some horse people think this means the horse is ill behaved or some other folk belief.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

NdAppy said:


> Well when a majority of these posts started there were two threads, which look like have been combined. When I posted the first time, there were no posts from you as it was a completely different thread.


 
Good point, NDappy. I had merged the threads. So, the OP got a double dose! I think she got the message, for sure.


----------



## PaintedShanty (Dec 28, 2011)

tinyliny said:


> Also, off topic a bit, but is it looked down upon for a hrose to have its' mane split; i.e. part of it go left part go right? I heard that some horse people think this means the horse is ill behaved or some other folk belief.


As far as I've seen it's only an actual issue in the show ring where it's about having neat and tidy turnout, for 99% of the recreational riders around here, they don't care how long it is, how it lays or if it's thick/thin (the other 1% are just after aesthetics and it's a personal thing).


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Ok. I get it. Your mom tacked him up wrong.. And you didn't correct her? You just hopped on? Nothing fits on that horse.. And sorry, but that includes you. Maybe when the horse is actually fit and not skinny- if I am not mistaken, he looks quite underweight from his shrunken hindquarters.. He is not ready to go to a jumping show...


He is 15hh and i am 5'5 and 160. He can hold me fine.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Mimi loves Horses said:


> He is 15hh and i am 5'5 and 160. He can hold me fine.


Oh really? He's 15hh? First off that's BS..that horse is no where near 15 hands. And secondly, according to this ---> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/what-breed-my-horse-114576/

He's 13.3 hands. You ARE too big for him. Maybe with more muscle/weight you will be fine for him but right now you are big on him. So, if you're gonna lie try doing it right. 

**head desk**
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes he was SOLD to me as 13.3. But my horse trainer told be there was no way in hell he was 13.3 so SHE measure him.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I still call BS on his height. You are either a heck of a lot taller than you say you are or he is shorter than 15 hh.


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

I don't think i have ever say for tall i am.


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

Never mind. Lol. Yeah i am about 5'5 5'6


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah, I have to agree with everyone else..There are MANY serious issues going on with your tack, now that it's been pointed out to you, hopefully you'll take the good advice given to you and fix things. The ill fitting tack isn't just a risk to your horse, it's also a big risk to you. You both can get seriously injured..He is your horse so you are responsible for his welfare, as soon as you realized the tack was on wrong you should have fixed it. 

He doesn't look like a 15hh horse AT ALL to me. I mean, not even close.. Like NdAppy said, he is either shorter than you say or you are a good bit taller.. I have a 14hh gelding who looks around the same size as your horse, just has a good bit more weight and muscle on him..


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

In the other pictures you posted asking what breed, you are a good head higher than his withers. 
You are 5'5" take off 9 inches for head height and that makes him about 14 hands max.
If your instructor says he is 15 hands then she does not know how to measure a horse correctly - with a measuring stick not a tape. 

You do look to big on him.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Although to be fair, impossible to judge height from a pic, especially when his withers are hidden somewhere under the saddle and pad


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Where are you measuring him at?


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

The tip of his withers


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Ok.. I am 5.5 and Casey is 13.3 (I have measured her with 3 different tapes/sticks) and I do not look like that on Casey .. My legs are a good 4-6 inches higher up her belly, even when I sit with my legs forward.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Ok. I get it. Your mom tacked him up wrong.. And you didn't correct her? You just hopped on? Nothing fits on that horse.. And sorry, but that includes you. Maybe when the horse is actually fit and not skinny- if I am not mistaken, he looks quite underweight from his shrunken hindquarters.. He is not ready to go to a jumping show...


I realize much has been said on this already so won't repeat the tack concern issue @ length, except to say that even as a returning rider myself, the clearly "incorrect-ness", in total, of his headgear in general scared me immediately when I read your first post and saw the pic. I do truly hope honesty was in place when you stated you do not ride him tacked up in that manner.

The pic used as your avetar appears to have you on him in the same tack, applied the same way, though I am on a Smart phone and it's very hard to see detail in such tiny photos, so if the position is corrected, accept my apology for the following comments: If you aren't riding him that way, perhaps you should change your avetar photo to reflect the manner by which you normally fit his bridle to him for riding? Like I said, if, in the avetar photo, all is properly affixed, accept my apologies, as like I mentioned, too small to see detail while on my phone; it just looks similar to how he was tacked up by your mom, as you said!

I don't know how long ago these photos were taken, but I believe (again, just my two cents, for his sake) that if he is still underweight and undemuscled, the best thing for you to be focusing on now would be returning him to an optimal state of health, and then worry about showing him (especially at a jumper show) when he is good and healthy and really comfortable in his new home (since I believe I read he is a rescue?)

I'm not trying to be nasty or offensive, these are just some things to think on.

Good luck with everything....


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Here we go- a pretty bad picture, only one I could find. This is not me riding Casey here, this is a younger person same height as me. Somehow whoever took the photo managed to cut everything out.. Actually from the side my/their legs are higher up. You do have to take into consideration on how wide the horse is also, Casey is a medium tree in English saddles, which is pretty much the average size.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm gonna pull a classic sentence here.

Get a real trainer to help you.

That horse is too small for you, your tack does not fit him at all.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I am also 5'5 and I look NOWHERE near that on the horse I ride. And he is 15.3 . I won't comment on the tack:shock:.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Their is NO way that those are real heights. The horse is way too small for you, your tack is so bad and your hurting the horse. I do agree with everyone else here.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

There are 4 threads with contradicting heights. First 13.3, then its 14.3, then its 13.2 and now we are at 15. So who knows? OP doesnt want help, that much is obvious. We are all now, beating a dead horse.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Totally off topic here but ClaPorte I love your new signature.. Very true..


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok let for get the MANE HELP questions and focus more on the TACK HELP... i could not believe my eyes when i saw that picture. And if your mom truely did tack your horse up why werent you standing right next to her and pointing out what to do. OR fixed it when she was done. And yes when you post pictures of your horse, on the internet, on a horse forum, and everything is ILL FITTING you will get called out. There is a reason people are telling you over and over and over what is wrong because you dont listen. Get a REAL trainer that is can measure a horse and help you with your tack. I feel horrible for that horse and at this point he would have been better as dog food (your words) then what you are putting him through. Dont take him to a show unless you want to hear the same things you are hearing on this thread....


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> Totally off topic here but ClaPorte I love your new signature.. Very true..


Thanks. That's my dog and I to a tee. ;-)


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Please post pictures of how you normally ride him


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

For the sake of your horse, please take the advice that has been given to you. The people on this forum mean no harm, and are only trying to help you take proper care of your horse. Please let them help you... Your horse deserves the best.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Just to give you an idea, OP, I am the same height as you and judging by how narrow that horse is, I would say he is 14.1, tops.

You look the same on him as I did on a 13.1 hand pony, but the pony was wider with a big barrel so that would account for the 4 inch difference in height.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Alright, I'm sure she's got the point that she has some tack issues going on in the picture. Hopefully she DOES fix the problems and she's more responsible...As far as the horse's mane is concerned..Just shampoo and condition it really well, put a sleezy on a few days in advance, take it off daily and brush the mane, put slinky back on and it will eventually become "trained" to lie down. Don't roach it again, it's not a really flattering look for your horse...That said, before you start showing your horse, I would try to bring up his body condition and add some weight. His mane and tail will grow out better when he's in really good health and getting plenty of nutrients, try adding a free choice mineral block to his diet along with a nice feed and high quality hay...Really the thing that irks me is the height thing..That's just off..really off..

Smrobs had a *great* post, I suggest reading through her post and the links and figure things out..Having a trainer give you a few pointers and a little help wouldn't hurt either. Good luck.





CLaPorte432 said:


> Thanks. That's my dog and I to a tee. ;-)


Same here.. I posted a video earlier of Chloe and I on the trampoline.


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

um.
now that I'm over the initial shock... 
I don't know much about how riders turn out their horses for jumping, since I am not a jumper. So... why not thin it a little, so it lays flat, apply some coconut oil to keep it healthy, and braid it and wait for it to grow?

And, at the risk of being redundant, please-please-PLEASE read up on how to properly tack your horse. He looks like he's in pain, and the whole point of rescuing him from slaughter was surely to give him a better existence. Please see that you do.


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

In the morning i will get a pic of him tacked up. BTW all of pictures of him are from the 1st day i got the tack so i know it wasn't _adjust right at all._


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

I love him with all of my heart and I do want the best for him. He is underweight and I know that, but I was told by both my trainer and my farrier to keep him that way he has founder in the past and NEEDS to be kept that way. He has saved me time after time and I own him my life for that.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Mimi loves Horses said:


> I love him with all of my heart and I do want the best for him. He is underweight and I know that, but I was told by both my trainer and my farrier to keep him that way he has founder in the past and NEEDS to be kept that way. He has saved me time after time and I own him my life for that.


Can you elaborate on how he has saved you time after time? I am very curious as to whether you mean literally, figuratively, or both? 

As for the founder--poor guy, sorry to hear he suffered through that--Now, I am still learning, so I am hoping that the OP and others reading will bear with me, but I am looking to gain knowledge all the time, as well as hopefully sharing some whenever possible...

My understanding of founder is that is isn't simply an "overweight horse" issue which leads to this devestating disorder, but an overall lack of the correct _*type*_ of nutrients for *any specific horse* which it affects? Thus, I would think keeping the horse _"THIN"_ would be less preferable to keeping him at the _*PROPER weight and consuming the correct combination of nutrients*_ to prevent such a thing from flaring again, or worsening in any way?

I am hoping that those more experienced will enlighten both of us with their knowledge; thus 1) helping your horse out probably a whole lot (as you have hopefully noticed, there are many _very educated and intelligent individuals_ on this forum, Mimi) and 2) giving me additional information to add to my slowly growing arsenal of info on all things horse-related!

Thank you and best to all!


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

That all is true but it will keep the weight off his feet. He has saved me from myself many times. If you want to know more you can inbox me.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

So I mean if your horse has foundered lets just starve it! Eh? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Why can't you post on the open forum if he has "saved" you so many times? And honestly how often can a horse "save" you if you have only had them since November (or there about going by the Camelot pic in this thread - http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/what-breed-my-horse-114576/ )

Honestly keeping them skinny to help with founder is a load of horse poo.

You need to stop riding him, *feed him*, and get him some tack that actually fits him instead of random pieces of cheap tack that doesn't fit.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Mimi loves Horses said:


> I love him with all of my heart and I do want the best for him. He is underweight and I know that, but I was told by both my trainer and my farrier to keep him that way he has founder in the past and NEEDS to be kept that way. He has saved me time after time and I own him my life for that.





NdAppy said:


> Why can't you post on the open forum if he has "saved" you so many times? And honestly how often can a horse "save" you if you have only had them since November (or there about going by the Camelot pic in this thread - http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeds/what-breed-my-horse-114576/ )
> 
> Honestly keeping them skinny to help with founder is a load of horse poo.
> 
> You need to stop riding him, *feed him*, and get him some tack that actually fits him instead of random pieces of cheap tack that doesn't fit.


 I agree with NdAppy, an underweight horse doesn't help with founder. I think the OP needs to read up on Founder in horses... And that your trainer and farrier should also read on it. Or you need to find new ones that actually _KNOW_ something about horses.

Or better yet?! Talk to a vet I'm sure they'll give you a totally different opinion.

Having your horse underweight will cause more _SERIOUS_ problems. 

Ooo. and heres a site that can enlighten you ..might help just a bit.. :?

Laminitis and Founder in horses - equine symptoms, diagnosis, treatment and prevention - Technical information for veterinarians


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

He's not starveing and he's far from it! Go to the race track and see how they keep them. I was told to think of him as a Model i don't want him to thin but i don't want him to big.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Your horse is skinny. There is a huge difference between racing fit and skinny. Your horse is not racing fit".


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

I have been saying i know he is BUT i was told to keep him that way. I am more then happy to take help from you if you want to help me.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

*this post was removed because the content was not only disrespectful but also hurtful and did nothing to help maintain the integrity of this thread.*


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

My advice? Go discuss his weight with a vet. Not a farrier, and not a trainer. A VET.


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok. I will the vet is coming out on thursday to do his adjustment.


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

IF YOU CAN ALL LOOK HERE.
Horse Help... How underweigh is he? - Yahoo! Answers
HE'S NOT UNDERWEGHT.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What adjustment?


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

Back adjustment


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

.. SO.. you go to another site.. to ask strangers their view on your horse, when you clearly stated here that YOU keep him underweight to "help" his founder, because your trainer and farrier told you to. You even started a thread here about your "skinny horse". http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/skinny-horse-help-115131/ to refresh your memory.

I can't get a clear height on this horse of yours is all your other threads he goes from 13.3HH to 15HH. :? theres a big difference between them


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

I know i did. I just wanten to see how under weght he was. Yeah i know When i measured him i got 14.2-14.3 but when my traner measured him she got 15.0. I will measure aging today.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Mimi loves Horses said:


> Back adjustment


OUCH, I'm sure bad backs suck for horses as well as people. Mind you it can be eased by having a fit horse, at working weight, with well fitted tack and the correct size of rider.

I'm sure that as a horse lover you will make sure that all of those needs are met.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yahoo answers is one of the LAST places I would look for advice on anything...


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

I get it. I will put weight on him and get him new tack. I will post a pic of him every week so you can see how he is coming. Far?!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Mimi,

These folks are really knowledgeable .. just not all of them are tactful... lol.

I have no doubt you love your horse. Please do plenty of research and reading and when you ask for advise, listen to it .. even if it sounds like criticsm. Most of it is for the horse's good.

I also think I understand that your horse has 'saved you' from yourself many times... you don't owe anyone that explanation .. horses do amazing things for young girls.

Love your horse, take good advise from knowledgeable people, and WATCH, OBSERVE, LEARN ... and you and your horse will be fine.

Once he is physically fit and with properly fitted tack, he is plenty big enough to carry you..

Oh, and if he were mine .. I'd let his mane grow!

~tg


----------



## Mimi loves Horses (Jan 21, 2012)

texasgal said:


> Mimi,
> 
> These folks are really knowledgeable .. just not all of them are tactful... lol.
> 
> ...


Thanks That helped alot. I have a question for you how much do you think he should weigh?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

If he were mine, I'd add a good 75 to 100 pounds onto him. A lot of that will turn into muscle if he's being ridden/worked regularly.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Mimi .. if you're asking for a number (weight) then I don't know.

When your vet comes out, have his assess his weight .. let him know that you were told he had foundered .. there are ways to have proper weight on a horse without risking another founder. He doesn't have to be underweight.

If you get a knowledgeable person at a feed store, they can also help you.

Don't worry, nobody on this board was born knowing all this stuff .. they had to learn it from somewhere too ... you'll learn .. and your horse will be happier and healthier for it!

Please make sure your tack is on properly before you ride. If you need help with that, pm me and we'll walk through that together. Look at pics, read the link that was posted. It's for your safety and your horse's.

Hope that helps..


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

MODERATOR NOTE:

This thread has been modified. 

Posts have been removed and edited. The issue of the ill-fitting, improper tack has been addressed and should no longer be brought up. If the OP would like to start a thread on tack fit, please do so.

The horses weight issues/concerns may be moved to another thread should the OP wish to continue that portion of the conversation, however OP - I would suggest taking conformation type photos without tack for such a topic. Members are reminded to respond in a respectful and helpful fashion.

The height of the horse can be addressed in the conformation/weight thread should the OP start one.

The question on this particular thread is "What to do with the mane".

Please stay on topic.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Wow! 

Mimi I think he would look good if you banded is mane all to one side, even if it is a bit uneven, and try and let it grow out. I hope you gave your goat a well deserved tounge lashing!:lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Mimi loves Horses said:


> Thanks That helped alot. I have a question for you how much do you think he should weigh?



Are we allowed to answer that question seeing the OP asked it directly?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

..Yes...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It's hard to say, seeing as we don't have an exact height on him. Your vet will be able to give you a good estimate when he comes out.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I think the bottom line is that you are not experienced enough to have a horse.

Just because you saved the horse does not mean you can be careless.

The horse is WAY to small for you, and looks very unhappy, undeveloped, etc

I would strongly suggest giving him to someone that knows how to take care of horses.

Good luck.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I think it's pretty hurtful to say that somebody shouldn't own a horse simply because you've seen some mistakes on their part (and online for that matter). I think that at this point, the poor OP has been pretty well ripped apart. At least she cares enough to seek advice, is working with a trainer and a vet, more than you can say for many people...At this point the negative feedback is a bit much. No need to be a bully. (some people had some great constructive feedback and that is not what I'm referring to)

OP...try not to take things personally, but do take the useful advice that some people have given. It's good advice and could help you to really be the horsewoman that you probably would like to be! I definitely agree with what somebody said earlier...you shouldn't have to justify to anyone how your horse has helped you in life...most of us can understand that feeling, and those who don't may someday understand. Best of luck to you!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

> I think the bottom line is that you are not experienced enough to have a horse.


I think that was taking things too far. 

I certainly wasn't the greatest horse person when I got into horses but lucky for me, I had someone that was able to help us from the get-go. I made a TON of mistakes and learned from them.

OP made a mistake, she knows that, and she'll learn from it. She should NOT get rid of that horse because of inexperience. Horses are very forgiving and if he had such a problem with stuff that she is doing, he'd buck her off. Besides, she has a trainer, but it takes years to gain a good grasp of horsemanship.

And once he's more developed, he should be perfectly capable of riding for multiple hours a day. It's a process though and takes time.

OP, there are many great horse-people on this site. Don't stop asking questions because even when you get 100 not so great comments, you'll get some amazing ones too. ;-) (Many of us are better "horse people" than "people people" because we seem to lack tactfulness at times...lol)


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Exactly what ClaPorte said.. You may get negative feedback but please know that you'll get very good advice as well. Most of the harsher people also mean well, they just have a straight up way of saying things. I'm like that a good bit of the time but I know when enough is enough..When putting weight on him just also make sure to do so slowly, he could use 100lbs or so IMO. Have a nice long talk with your ferriar and vet to start a laid out plan and goals for you and your horse. It's better for him to be in great health than show him. Just focus on getting his weight and health for his wellbeing instead of prepping for a show. You'll both be better off in the long run. I have no doubt that you love your horse but doing and having the best for him will benefit you both..


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I am sorry if that came out rude.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I do wish you the best of luck, I apologize once again.


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

Sorry again guys, I just want the horse to be safe. I do feel she knows what to do now, good luck with your horse


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Black Beauty 94 said:


> Sorry again guys, I just want the horse to be safe. I do feel she knows what to do now, good luck with your horse


 
Are you apologizing to the OP, or the members of this forum?


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I am apologizing to the OP, I think she got the message. I should have not posted it. Just like this threat I think we should move on. 

Thanks


----------



## medicinehatters (Apr 11, 2012)

There is nothing funny about this at all; and i do agree with the poster who said that she is too un expierenced to own a horse. And i dont think that cheap tack is doing you or him any favors as far as fitting wise  Seriously, the purple tack nylon tie down and matching bridle are probably not very comfortable for him, nor is the saddle that seems to be crushing his little withers. Also, a shanked bit? I thought you were jumping.

You also seem to be a bit too large for that horse to take up jumping if i am not mistaken. You're not overweight, but i just think he may have trouble carrying you over jumps safely.

You are keeping weight off him so he doesnt founder? Hm, i may have to ask my vet about that one... 


Learn how to tack up a horse properly, then perhaps move on to taking lessons and/or competing. 


Side note; do not roach his mane. He does not have a pretty enough neck for it.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I do feel as though her horse is "safe" and just because someone is unexperienced doesn't mean that they can't or shouldn't own a horse. That's actually rather rude in itself. I KNOW everyone of the "you shouldn't own a horse" people didn't start out at an expert level, and are probably STILL NOT an expert, but how can an owner get better without those first hand experiences and asking for HELP, which the OP is now doing...We also just don't know the whole situation. All we have to go off of is what we know about the OP and what she has posted. Most of the time there is a lot of information left out and that can lead to misunderstandings and people start assuming things, which may or may not be true..Like the height thing, even though I seriously doubt he is 15hh. Maybe the trainer measured him wrong and the OP is just going off of what the trainer said? We tell a TON of people to listen to their trainers..they can also be wrong, which I'm guessing this one is.. The OP should get a second and probably third opinion on the horse's height AND health if she's unsure. There are always different sides to a story but we may never know the whole truth...We can just comment on what the OP has told us, whether that be good, bad, or both types of feedback..Lawd, y'all take a break from the bandwagon and pitchforks..


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I totally agree, thank you very much. OP, I would suggest having the vet look at him, he is a very cute guy though  


DrumRunner said:


> I do feel as though her horse is "safe", we also just don't know the whole situation. All we have to go off of is what we know about the OP and what she has posted. Most of the time there is a lot of information left out and that can lead to misunderstandings and people start assuming things, which may or may not be true..Like the height thing, even though I seriously doubt he is 15hh. Maybe the trainer measured him wrong and the OP is just going off of what the trainer said? We tell a TON of people to listen to their trainers..they can also be wrong, which I'm guessing this one is.. The OP should get a second and probably third opinion on the horse's height AND health if she's unsure. There are always different sides to a story but we may never know the whole truth...We can just comment on what the OP has told us, whether that be good, bad, or both types of feedback..


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I believe the horse has a health issue going on & a vet will be seeing him shortly.


----------



## Kelli (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Mimi, I read this thread and noticed that your horse had foundered in the past. My horse had foundered quite a while ago too. The good news is my horse is sound now and is capable of doing anything. I just need to be sure that he is fed appropriately and be on top of any issues that might arise. My guy foundered on fresh spring grass when he was a youngster, so he now has a strict diet of unlimited quality hay AND high quality feed. In fact, I had to change barns because the previous barn owner, while very nice, insisted on keeping my horse in a large pasture24/7. With all this fresh grass, I wanted to keep him someplace I could really monitor him, plus he was significantly underweight, so I need him to gain as well. It's ok, you can do both.....find a good healthy diet to put weight on your horse as well as make sure he doesn't founder again. Find a good vet that can help you come up with a nutrition plan and make sure you stick to it, even the feeding times during the day, horses LOVE that, they thrive on it.

Your farrier will be able to help with her feet, just make sure you have a good one, don't be afraid to call more than one. I was taken advantage of by my first farrier, he spent 10 minutes max with my horse and told me all was good......not cool. So I got a new farrier that will work with me to gradually bring his hooves back to where they need to be. Your trainer can help with the rest. It is a process, so be ready to work and learn as much as possible. 

I have owned Vin for almost 3 months, my Avatar is a pic of him after about 2 weeks, you can see all of his ribs and he has no muscle tone, almost looks like a yearling.....and that's with his full on winter coat. I posted some pics from yesterday at his new barn(they are in the critique section), and you can see a huge difference, especially in the rib area. You have the power to really help your horse out and make positive changes, just make sure to surround yourself with people that can give you the right advice. 

Hope this helps a little, good luck with your horse!
Kelli


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Mimi, 

Given the variety of posts here (some supportive, some borderline mean, IMO!) I really wanted to clarify to you that the nature of my post some pages back was TRULY to understand what was going on with YOU, in a nothing but KIND AND CARING MANNER (that was why I had asked how you felt he had "saved you" so many times...I was in no way putting you down or making fun of you; I just hope that you realize that. Life can be very tough at times, ESPECIALLY for a young person who doesn't understand a lot ABOUT LIFE...Stuff that comes with experience and age. 

I have a teen son, and even if my OWN TEEN YEARS hadn't been terribly tough, his daily experiences with life remind me of just how confusing youth can be, and he has a father and step-mon right there to guide him however we can, but life can still leave him with so many unanswered questions!!

As for my founder comments, well, as I already pointed out, I am far from expert, and was hoping to learn WITH you from the different poster's advice on the topic in relation to your guy's weight!

I don't want you to feel attacked by me. That's all I wanted to say. If you need to chat or ask advice from my moderately limited base of horse knowledge, you are WELCOME TO PM me...if you need someone to chat with and are having a tough time with life, I can definitely listen & can help more in that area than with horse info!

(As adults, many of us forget how overwhelming life can feel as a young person! Maybe if her head was clear, and she was feeling less general "stress", she would have a LOT MORE ENERGY AND FOCUS for her sweet little rescue guy, there!)

p.s.- Moderator, I hope you can forgive my digression away from the topic again, but I hoped to be able to really clarify the reasons behind my post back on p.5, I believe. Thank you, and I appreciate your effort to keep this thread on track!

:0) Tammy


----------

